# Does anyone know anything about intramuscular injections?



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I'm currently still experiencing problems after ectopic/methotrexate in July which CARE are trying to get to the bottom of.  Meanwhile my consultant has suggested a list of different ways to go with our next (and final) cycle around April.  One is intramuscular injections.  I've already used Clexane but I believe the intramuscular needles are longer and you've to go into the muscle.

Has anyone had any experience of these?  If so, have you injected self or has DH been able to administer it? I've looked at some YouTube vids of people administering the injection - and I'm a little bit nervous.  What are the side effects if any? How long do you use them for -is it 12 weeks the same as Clexane?  

Sorry for all the questions - only was told about it yesterday and can't seem to find any info on Dr Google other than the videos, which may be a good thing  

Thanks for reading

Essie xx


----------



## Vixxx (May 3, 2009)

Hi Essie

I did Gestone injections for one cycle.  These were intramuscular.  Is that the ones you are thinking about?  I did all my own jabs except for these because of the site (upper outer quadrant of buttock) as I couldn't really reach it reliably and being intramuscular it needed to go in a bit more slowly and steadily than the subcutaneous ones.  I didn't suffer any side effects other that sore injection site and the actual jab hurt more than others too.

Good luck!


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Vixxx thanks for your reply.. I've not been given the name of them yet but i have heard of Gestone and seen a lot of reference to it on FF, so im guessing its likely to be that. 

Hopefully I'll be using it for as long as needed but unlike the clexane there doesn't seem to be as much area to administer the injection and im a bit worried about hitting my sciatica 

Thanks again
Essie xx


----------

